# Cypress/Eco earth mix



## Strange_Evil (May 2, 2011)

We'll so far the only luck i have had with cypress is online and these really small bags that are like $8 a piece from petco,to fill my 75g it would take 2 1/2 of those petco bags.

My local Ace Hardware store may be able to get some for me(going to check Thursday when the manager comes in) but thats only like a 50% chance so i need back up options.

This site has cypress for $30 a bag(ounce shipping is added) but i feel silly being i could save so much just buying a bunch of small bags from petco,I also heard this cypress has small rocks in it though,Have any of you ever tried this type?
http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/the-25114/3-CUFT,-Cypress-Mulch,/Detail 

We'll now that you have the details of my situation,on to my real question. I have three bricks of Eco earth(coconut fiber) and ounce all are added to my enclosure it will give me a good 3-4inches i think :huh:,but i wanted to know what if i were to go with a layer of the Pet co cypress on top? Would that be good?

I guess this thread was more of a "Yeah your safe go ahead" or "No,just get this or that" kind of thread,but the times almost here and i'm getting ready as best as i can,i want the best for my tegu.

Thanks Guys .


----------



## james.w (May 2, 2011)

Yeah cypress on top of Eco earth will work.


----------



## reptastic (May 2, 2011)

I actually use cypress mulch and eco earth mixed together and it works just fine, the tegus seem to burrow through it easily


----------



## adam1120 (May 2, 2011)

i can ship you the mulch if i learn how i get it like 3 dollars for like a huge ass bag here in texas pretty sure its cheaper than anywhere and is a soil/sand and cypress mulch a good subrate? i been using it on my colmbian and lookin to use it for my arg tegu when i get it in june or july. it hold humdity good and keep there tunnels perfect hold well i think


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back,if my local Ace does not come through then i will just do 3-4inch eco earth on bottom and about 1-2inch of cypress from pet co on top.



adam1120 said:


> i can ship you the mulch if i learn how i get it like 3 dollars for like a huge ass bag here in texas pretty sure its cheaper than anywhere and is a soil/sand and cypress mulch a good subrate? i been using it on my colmbian and lookin to use it for my arg tegu when i get it in june or july. it hold humdity good and keep there tunnels perfect hold well i think



Thanks man that would be pretty cool. But you said the keyword "a huge ass bag " shipping would be insane probably,because these guys are shipping from Allentown PA to Westchester NY and the bag its self is rougly around $4 but ounce shipping is added its $30. So i would guess it would be more money shipping from TX,but if your willing to pay shipping then hey ,lol jk...thanks offer though man.

As for your other question i looked into soil ounce,and from what i see soil and cypress would not be a bad substrate really,its just really messy and a pain to clean out of the enclosure it seems. And sand is always a big no no with mostly all reptiles.


----------



## adam1120 (May 2, 2011)

but the sand and soil mix you can barley see the sane i dont feed in my tank so really no issue he loves it the fattest colmbian ive seen for a baby lol he sheds like crazy around 15 inch only 3 months but ppretty thick and ive always keeped my bearded dragons on play sand well shiffted idk if i spelled that right lol i love sand no reptile sand tho i hate those they look nice tho.. ill pay for the shippin lol jkkk


----------



## reptastic (May 2, 2011)

Thats insane, i can get a 20 lb. Bag for $2.50 here, what about diy stores


----------



## Rhetoric (May 2, 2011)

My girls enclosure is in an eco-earth mix with cypress mulch. I had gotten some eco-earth type stuff but it barely covered the bottom of their enclosure so I topped it off with 3 bags of cypress mulch from petsmart... It was more expensive but I would have paid almost the same making the trip back out when petsmart is down the street lol.
My savy was on a sandy-loam type substrate, it pretty much became solid along the top but it was able to hold his burrow pretty well.


----------



## james.w (May 2, 2011)

I am going to be using a sand/soil mix in my Tegus adult enclosure once I move him in in the next few weeks. I use this same substrate for my Melinus and Salvator and it holds humidity and a burrow better than cypress. Only negatives are it is heavy and can be dirty.


----------



## Orion (May 2, 2011)

I was using a Cypress/Eco-Earth and found out my male liked to dig out and eat the Cyprus.......I am just using Eco-Earth now.


----------



## james.w (May 2, 2011)

My All American eats the cypress quite a bit as well.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 13, 2011)

Thanks,but i guess i'll just use Eco earth for now. Ace Hardware guys really didn't want to get the mulch in. But it does not matter.

But do you think three brick of eco earth will be enough to fill a 75g?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 14, 2011)

I use hemlock mulch on one side and topsoil /sand on th eother heloves the topsoil side He has a burrow he made that stays put he retires to it each night.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 17, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> I use hemlock mulch on one side and topsoil /sand on th eother heloves the topsoil side He has a burrow he made that stays put he retires to it each night.



Sounds like a interesting mix. Its just i really don't like sand(had some bad experiences with it). But if i can get my hands on a decent size bag for a good price i will definitely try the Hemlock mulch alone! If i could, or maybe mix it in with some eco.


----------

